# Merckx Titane- interesting frame



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

This is one interesting bike, unfortunately not in my size. The description makes good reading and whether or not it was made by Litespeed or as described, doesn't matter. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7106507928&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------

